

RobustIRC – IRC without netsplits - secure
http://robustirc.net/

======
secure
Author here. For the impatient: this is an IRC network implemented as a
distributed system implemented in Go on top of
[https://raftconsensus.github.io/](https://raftconsensus.github.io/)

If you have any questions/comments, I’m happy to answer them.

